# Logo mit Photoshop erstellen?



## cisab (21. November 2004)

Möchte gern mit photoshop ein logo für meine page erstellen. Finde aber keine brauchbaren tutorials.

 danke schon mal

 gruss
 cisab


----------



## StefanR (21. November 2004)

Bin ich blind oder sehe ich wirklich keine Frage....   

Und außerdem glaubst du doch nicht im Ernst, dass dir einer auf diese Art und Weise, wie du Beiträge verfasst antwortet?


----------



## da_Dj (21. November 2004)

Logo ... Es gibt mindestestens 100 Möglichkeiten in PS ein Logo zu erstellen, werde mal ein wenig konkreter ... Was für ein Logo? Wie soll es in etwa aussehen? Etc.


----------



## ShadowMan (21. November 2004)

Hi!

Ich denke er meint damit ein paar Vorlagen und Tipps wie ein Logo aussehen sollte. Außerdem ist er neu, also immer locker bleiben 

Ein paar Logos und Tipps zu diesem Thema wird es voraussichtlich ab nächster Woche auf meiner Seite geben.

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## As_Real (22. November 2004)

Naja wir wärs denn wenn du dich bei    mal um die urls von professionellen "Logo-studios" bemühst und dir da ein paar Anregungen holst.


----------



## Homie25 (23. November 2004)

Naja ein Paar Grundsätzliche Dinge sind zu beachten.

- max 4 Farben im Logo verwenden
- einfache Formen, da leichter wiederzuerkennen
- muss Seitenkonzept wiederspiegeln

Sind zwar nur ein paar wenige Wegweiser, sollten aber grundsätzlich schon weiterhelfen.
Schau dir mal die Logos von Großen Firmen an und versuch Gemeinsamkeiten abzuleiten, nach diesen kannst du dann dein individuelles Logo ertstellen. Nich kopieren sondern inspirieren (lassen) !


----------

